# Rifts: Rip's Adventures



## airwalkrr (Nov 16, 2009)

Introducing a brand new story hour: Rip's Adventures!

Set in the world of Rifts Earth, Rip's Adventures follows the exploits of a juicer (a human with drug-induced augmented strength, agility, and endurance) named Rip as he wanders from one tantalizing locale to the next in search of action and excitement.

As of this post, there are currently three episodes. This link will take you to episode I (and the disclaimer at the bottom), and you can get to the next two episodes by clicking on the November link on the right side of the page. New episodes follow once a week every Thursday night.

Enjoy!


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 20, 2009)

*Rip and the Tunnel, Part IV*

The adventure continues in this week's installation of Rip's Adventures: Rip and the Tunnel, Part IV! Rip and Thebes are in a bind. Having escaped the guardians of the Neeman complex, they can't seem to find another way in. What will they do? You'll have to read about it to find out!


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2009)

*Rip and the Tunnel, Part V*

Because this Thursday is Thanksgiving, the latest installment of Rip's Adventures is coming a little early this week.

Presenting Part V of Rip's Adventures: Rip and the Tunnel! In this episode, Thebes explains her plan for getting inside the Neeman structure, but Rip has something to say about it. Along the way another haunting revelation is made. Then things just keep getting stranger. What is the nature of these sewers and what will Rip and Thebes do about it? You'll have to read to find out!


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 11, 2009)

This week there is a special two-part update to the ongoing Saga of Rip's Adventures! Last week I was busy visiting relatives and didn't have time to put up a post. But to make up for it, I present you with both Part VI and Part VII of Rip's adventure into the sewers beneath Blackburg, Virginia. Enjoy!


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 18, 2009)

*Rip's Adventures: Rip and the Tunnel, Part VIII*

Rip's Adventures continues this week with an exciting new chapter. In Part VIII, Rip and Thebes learn more about the Republicans from Colonel Isabelle Copper. Then Rip receives an unexpected offer. What is it? Find out by clicking here.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 25, 2009)

*Rip's Adventures: Rip and the Tunnel, Part IX*

Christmas is here! But Rip's Adventures aren't taking a break for the holidays. Check out the latest installment of Rip and the Tunnel. Part IX is up and ready for your reading pleasure on this jolly holiday. Things have come full circle at the underground Republican base as Colonel Copper introduces Rip to a blast from his past. Click here to read this week's titillating episode!


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 1, 2010)

*Rip's Holiday*

Rip is taking a holiday for the New Year. So should you. Go spend time with your family. Enjoy the day off. Count your blessings. Get some rest. See a movie. Have a barbecue. Yada yada yada.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2010)

*Rip is X!*

Get a load of this week's action-packed episode of Rip's Adventures, Rip and the Tunnel! In this exciting extra-long tenth-episode milestone, Rip recalls his days as a Special Forces officer with his former commandant, Colonel Lavoisier, and decides once and for all whether or not the Republicans can be trusted.

You don't wanna miss it!


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 22, 2010)

*Rip and the Tunnel, Part XI*

Rip apologizes for his absence last week but his author was deathly ill with the flu.

Rip returns this week with yet another intriguing episode. In Rip and the Tunnel, Part XI, Rip attends a briefing where he learns about how the Republicans discovered the complex, as well as their startling plans for the hidden chamber beyond the mysterious tunnel where our adventure began. Exciting revelations and more! Enjoy, gentle reader.


----------

